# Dầu Tràm Con Yêu – Khẳng định thương hiệu về chất lượng hàng đầu Việt Nam



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/2/19)

Dầu Tràm được biết đến là một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với tất cả mọi người từ trẻ sơ sinh đến cụ già. Cùng với đó là công dụng mà sản phẩm mang lại đều được mọi người công nhận là sản phẩm hữu hiệu với mọi lứa tuổi.




Từ xa xưa cho đến nay người người nhà nhà đều ưu tiên sử dụng Dầu Tràm thay cho các loài dầu gió hiện nay, tuy nhiên chỉ những người dân miền Trung nó đã gắn liền với nếp sống sinh hoạt hằng ngày. Nhất là những gia đình có mẹ bầu, trẻ sơ sinh và người già Dầu Tràm như người bạn đồng hàng bảo vệ sức khỏe của họ. Hiện nay, sản phẩm đã lan rộng ra khắp cả nước và được rất nhiều mẹ bỉm tin tưởng và sử dụng.
Đi cùng với sự lan tỏa vô cùng sâu rộng đó chính là mối quan tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm cũng được đặt lên hàng đầu. Hiện nay nhiều cơ sở sản xuất Dầu Tràm không còn như xưa mà thay vào đó họ sử dụng hóa chất, chất tạo mùi để sản xuất hàng loạt nhằm tung ra thị trường kiếm lợi nhuận cao hơn.
Điều này vô hình chung làm mất đi giá trị của Dầu Tràm từ lâu mà đặc biệt ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Với mong muốn đưa đến tận tay người tiêu dùng sản phẩm Dầu Tràm nguyên chất và chất lượng nhất. Dầu Tràm Con Yêu với thương hiệu và úy tín đặt lên hàng đầu đã và đang dần khẳng định chất lượng là nơi cung cấp sản phẩm Dầu Tràm bậc nhất Việt Nam.
Với dòng sản phẩm được sản xuất theo phương pháp truyền thống, có chứng nhận về chất lượng do tổng cục đo lường chất lượng, nằm trong top 10 sản phẩm – dịch vụ vì người tiêu dùng và mới gần đây nhất chính là đăng ký thành công nhãn hiệu độc quyền “Con Yêu”.




Từ nay các mẹ có thể tự tin chọn lựa cho mình sản phẩm Dầu Tràm mang thương hiệu Dầu Tràm Con Yêu mà không cần phải lo lắng về chất lượng, cùng với đó là có nhiều phương thức để mua sản phẩm nhằm đem đến  sự thuận tiện và an toàn nhất.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

